# Headlamp deflectors for Fiat Ducato X250



## 117659 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

A number of customers approached us at the recent NEC Show requesting assistance with finding headlamp deflectors for travel in Europe.

The part number is 46003173 and the cost is around £57.78 from a Fiat dealership.

I hope that helps anyone searching.

Many thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Fiat for your useful post.

I can add that we have had a pair on every van we've had and it makes fitting the black plastic beam deflector a one minute job as the area is ready marked.

There is the additional bonus that your no doubt very-expensive-to-replace headlamps are protected against breakage.

G


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I assume that these are covers that somehow clip over the existing headlamp if they protect existing headlamps?
Tom


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had ours since MH was new. Come with two sets of peel-off deflector stickers. We are still on first set.
Gerry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TandH said:


> Hi, I assume that these are covers that somehow clip over the existing headlamp if they protect existing headlamps?
> Tom


Yes, they are polycarbonate and cover the entire area of the headlamp. The area to put the black mask is engraved on the plastic. We have used up the original bits but have used ordinary wide black tape since.

Its a good idea to save the original white backing paper so that you can make new ones quickly using them as templates.

G


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

We got some from these people, original Fiat Australia lower cost as well
http://www.climairuk.com/climair/home.php?cat=9

Warm up the little plastic clips as they can be quite brittle when cold

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Chris.   

I couldn't remember where I got them from, and was going to have another look so I could post the URL.

Can you remember how much they were? Just over £40 rings a bell.??

Dave


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Well done Chris.
> 
> I couldn't remember where I got them from, and was going to have another look so I could post the URL.
> 
> ...


Dave

That's about right with the carriage, they even have the Fiat logo on :lol:

Chris


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Can I get some for my Peugeot Boxer?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine's a Peugeot Tubby.

They fit perfectly.

Dave


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Fiat_UK said:


> Hi,
> 
> A number of customers approached us at the recent NEC Show requesting assistance with finding headlamp deflectors for travel in Europe.
> 
> ...


Is this part no. for the latest model or will they fit a 2004 model? Thanks.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Ordered, collected, fitted, sorted.  

Thanks Fiat_UK, Zeb_Dave and MHF in general for once again coming up with sound advice.

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

rapidrob, no, that part number is for the new model.

cabby


----------



## 117659 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

We will see if we can find a part number for the model before the X250. I will update when I have further information.

Many thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As a matter of interest has anyone ever seen a European motorhome or car for that matter with 'deflectors' in UK.?
I haven't been able to find them in the shops here in Cherbourg.

Ray.


----------

